# MASTERCAM X5 FOR SOLIDWORKS iSO



## mohamed-x (29 يونيو 2010)

is proud to introduce Mastercam® for SolidWorks®, which combines the world’s leading modeling software with the world’s most widely-used CAM software*. Now you can program parts directly in SolidWorks, using toolpaths and machining strategies preferred the most by shops around the world. Mastercam for SolidWorks includes a suite of the most sought-after cutting strategies, including High Speed Machining (HSM) toolpaths. In addition, Mastercam for SolidWorks delivers a powerful set of automated toolpaths that get parts off the machine faster, with little or no handwork.
514 MB

Release Date : 4/27/2010
Nfo Date : 4/27/2010 12:00:00 AM 
OS : WinALL
Cracker : Team Lz0
Packer : Team Lz0 
Rating : 9/10
Supplier : Team Lz0 
Language : English 

http://hotfile.com/dl/43653180/13cebfa/MTCAMX5SLWISOLZ0.part1.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/43653208/ad84212/MTCAMX5SLWISOLZ0.part2.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/43653260/75f0ac5/MTCAMX5SLWISOLZ0.part3.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/43653311/c79c1a2/MTCAMX5SLWISOLZ0.part4.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/43653367/203ffdd/MTCAMX5SLWISOLZ0.part5.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/43653372/ea5dd6e/MTCAMX5SLWISOLZ0.part6.rar.html

الموضوع منقول
الروابط فعاله و مجربه 
بعد التصطيب قم بتشغيل solidworks وفى قائمة TOOLS قم بفتح Add-Ins ومنها قم بالتاشير على مربعى تنشيط mastercam x5 for solidworks


----------



## chawkiz (29 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخي 

جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed-x (30 يونيو 2010)

chawkiz قال:


> شكرا اخي
> 
> جازاك الله خيرا


 بارك الله فيك وشكرا على مرورك


----------



## سعد المغربي (31 يوليو 2010)

والله يا اخي العزيز بعد البحث والمقارنه اكتشفت ان البرنامج هذا هو المطلوب وبصراحه انا الحين في طور التحميل وسوف ارد عليك بعد التنزيل

وان شاء الله يكون اللي في بالي لان بصراحه السوليد ووركس من اقوى برامج التصميم واللي الحمد لله عندي فيه خبره زينه

على العموم الله يعطيك الف الف عافيه والى الامام

اخوك سعد الشعرة


----------



## سعد المغربي (31 يوليو 2010)

اخي العزيز تم تحميل البرنامج والحمد لله التحميل كان موفق

لكن بعد فك الضغط عن الملفات وبدء التسطيب يفتح نافذه تقول انه لابد من تنزيل برنامج السوليد ووركس اولا قبل تنزيل البرنامج علما بان برنامج السوليد ووركس موجود مسبقا في الجهاز

لكن النسخه الموجوده عندي فالجهاز 2006 وجاري الان تحميل نسخه 2010 والتجربه من جديد

اذا كانت هنالك اي طريقه اخرى لتفادي المشكله ارجو اخباري بها لان حجم السوليد ووركس 5 جيجا و هذا الحجم سوف ياخذ وقت طويل فالتنزيل فاذا كانت خناك اي اقتراحات افضل ارجو تزويدي بها

و سوف اقوم بالرد اذا نزل البرنامج 2010 واخبرك بالمستجدات

وشكرا

اخوك سعد الشعرة


----------



## mohamed-x (1 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
اسف اخى سعد عدت بعد غيبه...النسخه 2009 من ال solidworks فعاله مع البرنامج وذلك حسب تجربتى و هى الموصى بها تغريبا عموما بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا وارجو ايفادى بعد التجربه


----------



## nashwan82 (1 أغسطس 2010)

_مشكوووووووووووووووووووور_


----------



## سعد المغربي (5 أغسطس 2010)

الحمد لله تمت التجربه على سوليد ووركس 2010 والبرنامج شغال

الله يعطيك الف عافيه

اخوك سعد الشعرة


----------



## mohamed-x (11 أغسطس 2010)

سعد المغربي قال:


> الحمد لله تمت التجربه على سوليد ووركس 2010 والبرنامج شغال
> 
> الله يعطيك الف عافيه
> 
> اخوك سعد الشعرة


تسلم اخى سعد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ادور (11 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر كتير لكم 
علي الجهود


----------



## bassamnh (13 أغسطس 2010)

*تسلم اخى سعد وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## bettine (31 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل الخير*​


----------



## م العقاب الجارح (3 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم اخي البرنامج ادور له من زمانن نزلته لكن عند التحميل واجهتني مشكله 
هو انه يعطميني رساله اول ما افتحه على السوليد ورك تقول no fund او ان الملفات غير موجوده نفس المشكله في نسخه 2009 وكذالك حملت 2010 نفس الرسالة 
انا اعتقد انه من الكراك تبعه كيف طريقه تنصيب الكراك 
اوكيف اتفادي المشكلة


----------



## islamdesing (8 سبتمبر 2010)

اولا انا بشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع ولكن بعد تسطيب البرنامج وجدت انة لايوجد فية عمليات غير عمليات التفريز فهل هذا صحيص او فية خطأ فى عملية التسطيب


----------



## TheMohaker (9 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## mohamed-x (9 سبتمبر 2010)

themohaker قال:


> تسلم مشكوووووووووووور



الف شكر لمرورك


----------



## م العقاب الجارح (13 سبتمبر 2010)

ياشباب البرنامج ما اشتغل عندي ممكن تقولي لي كيف تنصيب الكراك تبعه


----------



## islamdesing (19 سبتمبر 2010)

ياجماعة انا حملت سوليد وركس 2010 وطبعا بعد معاناة وسطبت معاة برنام ماستر كام x5ومش فاعالين معا بعض


----------



## mohamed-x (20 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخوتى اولا اعتزر عن الغياب
لقعد قمت بتحميل البرنامج بنجاح وفعلته على نسخة سولد ووركس 2009 باتباع توصيه الكسر الملحقه مع الكراك والحمد لله كانت عمليه ناجحه وبعدها وصيت عليه بالمنتدى 
عموما هنالك اخوى بعدى لهم تجارب ناجحه وانا فقط اتبع توصيات التكريك ولست بمحترف واكرر واقدم اسفى على اننى قد قمت بفرمطت حاسوبى بما فيه الصورص
اخوتى من لديه تجربه ناجحه فى تصطيب البرنامج ولديه الصورص فليستخدمه كمرجعيه للتوصيه لمن لم يقدر او لم يحالفه الحظ فى التصطيب وتتبع شكاوى هذا الموضوع
وادام الله افضالكم
شكرا 
اخوكم محم


----------



## م العقاب الجارح (20 سبتمبر 2010)

طيب الاخوه الذين توفقوا واستطاعوا تشطيب البرنامج واشتغل معاهم اذا امكن يرفقوا ملف خطوات تشطيب الكراك والبرنامج ونكون شاكرين لهم


----------



## حسن خالد احمد (9 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووورررررررين


----------



## ابوشوقى (20 يونيو 2011)

*البرنامج حذف*

الملفات تم حذفها نرجوا وضعها على لينكات اخرى


----------



## ayman tarash (31 أغسطس 2011)

احول تحميل الملفات الخاصة ب المستركام اكس5 فور سوليد من الهوت فيل لكن الملفات محذوفة اذا امكن ارسل الملفات


----------



## سراء (4 مايو 2012)

This file is either removed due to copyright claim or is deleted by the uploader


----------



## Gaby7777 (20 يونيو 2012)

shokran


----------

